
Low total cholesterol associated with increased adverse cardiovascular events - voisin
https://heart.bmj.com/content/early/2019/10/13/heartjnl-2019-315449.info
======
bradknowles
From the article:

Conclusion

Low TC is associated with increased risk of MACE (major adverse cardiovascular
events) in older men without IHD (ischemic heart disease) who are not taking
statin therapy but not in those on statins.

